# Chanel J12



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

whats ppl think of the chanel j12 range


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gr8 m8


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

eleven said:


> whats ppl think of the chanel j12 range


to me its just another fashion house jumping on the band wagon, i can see mass depreciation written all over them.

i think there for people with plenty of money and no real understanding of watches.

i also think they are lifeless with no real character or history,

purely in my opinion


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's unbelievable the prices you see these 'brand' watches being sold for in places like House of Fraser. Some can be quite nice to look at, but never worth a 1/4 of their retail price.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I prefer the history channel h34r:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally, I think they are garbage! First, if you owned one people would think it's a fake! Secondly, you are paying above all for the name and thirdly, personally I don't think they look all that special.

If you want the look without the price tag, why not consider something from the 'Toy Watch' brand. Do a google and see what you think.


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

a have 2 the black and white Chronograph both with diamond bezels also got my girlfriend the small white one with diamond bezel not sure what to go for next been looking at the franck muller watches very nice also am very happy with the j12 range will post some pics tonight


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> I prefer the history channel h34r:


I'm not convinced, although I do like the military stuff they have on..... h34r:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

eleven said:


> a have 2 the black and white Chronograph both with diamond bezels also got my girlfriend the small white one with diamond bezel not sure what to go for next been looking at the franck muller watches very nice also am very happy with the j12 range will post some pics tonight


Good for you fella! Get some posted!

BTW which team do you play for?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the black J12's. I may add one to my collection at some point but haven't quite made up my mind yet.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Even though some of them have a chronometer rated movement, and some interesting materials, I'm still not convinced.

They just sing out CHAV to me, well, one with money. Oh hang on that'll be a footballer then! :lol:

I suppose they'd go ok with a rangerover sport i guess.

Hey but each to their own, I know I have a few pieces in my small collection I wouldn't part with, but other aren't so keen.

I just prefer the more established watch houses, with a bit of class & history.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just had a quick look at these and *!!!*  *!!! *:swoon:

Almost makes me think buying a Rolex is sensible!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL

I like em!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> Almost makes me think buying a Rolex is sensible!


You're almost quite right.

So, what's your point? That they're expensive? OK, but we all know that the vast majority of watch retail prices are very much in excess of what the watches cost to produce. Get used to it!

Earlier we had the "everyone will think it's a fake" argument that has been done to death in countless previous "Rolex" threads and the simple answer to that is that I don't care whether people think that a watch I'm wearing is fake or not; I wear watches for my own pleasure, not other peoples'.

The "chav" argument is of course entirely subjective.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's just so OTT imho of course! Why do all the fashion houses think exclusivity = bling? And $50,000 + for some of them! Now I have got well used to the cost to make vs the retail price difference but really! Buying the brand is just obscene in such examples.

And of course chanel are not alone and whilst footballers, popstarts and the ilk earn millions each year the product will always exist!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

$50,000 bling! I suspect that you're looking at the diamond encrusted ones. The plainer versions are no more expensive than any other "luxury" brand.

Whilst I'm at it, let me counter another argument: the lack of "history". Well, let's face it, at the end of the day all of this is just clockwork (except Hawkey's electrics of course ) an ancient technology that any organisation could potentially produce for themselves but the costs of independently doing so would be astronimical. So, I see no harm in any luxury/fashion brand having high quality watches made for them (at considerable expense) by manufacturers already in the clockwork business and such watches being sold at a reasonable profit. "Reasonable" is anyone's guess.

So, if McLaren, say, sold a $50,000 watch would you consider it overpriced, or would you be extolling its virtues as some technological marvel?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> So, if McLaren, say, sold a $50,000 watch would you consider it overpriced, or would you be extolling its virtues as some technological marvel?


Overpriced! h34r:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, off topic, but they'd have stolen it and then lied about where they'd got it from :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> Yeah, off topic, but they'd have stolen it and then lied about where they'd got it from :lol:


F1 sucks anyway! :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BGM said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, off topic, but they'd have stolen it and then lied about where they'd got it from :lol:
> ...


....and before you say anything I CAN see the irony!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

eleven said:


> whats ppl think of the chanel j12 range


Did you text your question in?

Anyway not sure what ppl think, but I think they are Chavtastic.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

BGM said:


> eleven said:
> 
> 
> > a have 2 the black and white Chronograph both with diamond bezels also got my girlfriend the small white one with diamond bezel not sure what to go for next been looking at the franck muller watches very nice also am very happy with the j12 range will post some pics tonight
> ...


Well with grammar like that, it's not Hamilton Academical 

Sorry, I know this is just a forum, but surely a reasonable attempt at the English Language isn't too much to ask?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Noticed that we haven't seen any pictures yet.....?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

long answer - chanel make perfume not watches ,they seem abit expensive and over-blinged

short answer - overpriced crap

main answer - if you like them and can afford one then go for it ,dont brag to any watch enthusiast about it tho


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Rich, guilty of just googeling and looking at the 1st hit which was diamond encrusted!

Having said that I don't like the plain ones either. the O at 12 on the bezel just looks weird after being brainwashed that it should be a triangle! hands too thin, and radial numbers in a dive stle watch? not sure about those.

The ceramic black looks nice and shiney, is it the same technology as the Rado ceramic?

pic off the net without permission


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Similar I'd guess, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

just got round to getting a camera so thought ad post some pics got 2 tag heuer f1s last month really like them for the gym looking at an bell & ross br-02 chrono carbon next




























also got my gf the small white chanel j12 with diamond bezzel will post pics when she gets in sorry about the pics not very gd


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In fairness to Chanel they are well made watches, they would have to be, a premium brand like Chanel couldn't compromise itself.

I have seen a J12 GMT Automatic Ceramic at close quarters and I was very impressed and the design was not what I would have called a "fashion watch". Would I have paid Â£3,300 for it or even the discounted price of Â£2,700? Personally no but it was probably a Â£1,500 watch by my gut feel. Trouble is there are lots and lots of fakes of these around


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

yes i no see a lot of fakes when i went to spain a few months ago but u get that with most watches


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

So who do you play for then????


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

BGM said:


> So who do you play for then????


lol i wish mate trying to join the paras the now but it take ages to get in :wallbash:


----------

